# Bizarre  Desert Cross I found in New Mexico



## HollyHoly (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't know what to make of it, seems to have no context what so ever but it has this elaborate earth work 'cross ,a superscription  in interesting circle  aligned with a square  it looks old to me but since this forum questions timelines I dont know how old old would be. I guess it doesn't seem to make any native american sense because the writing in the superscription ??. Doesn't seem to have that US military feel to it either .To just blame  it on the Freemasons doesn't quite cut it either, so who's artifact are we looking at here??

heres the location, triianle thing is Roswell Correctional Center( god help anybody in that place)





some kind of sigil


the square feature that is aligned with it

no roads anywhere near it

the lines you see are not roads  they all over New Mexico ,they're something like the Nazca lines and they go all over
any thoughts??





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## realitycheck (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: realitycheckDate: 2019-11-23 13:33:13Reaction Score: 3


Could be military left-over, also if you zoom in you can see swastika


- shape which I saw used by US military (building first come to mind). At first I thought it may be old bomb test site with crosses and circles for measuring damage  and oval shape maybe represents ship or similar but I think it is too close to populated areas and I don't see any craters... So maybe geoglyph of some sort but it looks recent in design not like those in Peru, maybe US army geoglyph to attract visitors from space/future as from human level view it probably is not even recognizable as anything but from high in air it can be read.

Also those straight lines all over the place are very interesting, for sure they are not property limits or something like that, also not visible/recognizable from human view but from aerial view - what is official explanation for those lines?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-23 15:40:50Reaction Score: 5




realitycheck said:


> Could be military left-over, also if you zoom in you can see swastika
> 
> View attachment 34803
> - shape which I saw used by US military (building first come to mind). At first I thought it may be old bomb test site with crosses and circles for measuring damage  and oval shape maybe represents ship or similar but I think it is too close to populated areas and I don't see any craters... So maybe geoglyph of some sort but it looks recent in design not like those in Peru, maybe US army geoglyph to attract visitors from space/future as from human level view it probably is not even recognizable as anything but from high in air it can be read.
> ...


those lines are literaly all over New Mexico I have a ton of pics of them .I'll load more when I get time. Im a military brat I spent lots of time watching my dad bomb the crap out of things but I never saw anything like this .the swastika part is an earth work and the circle and square and the rest are burned into the ground somehow like all those lines we're talking about.


----------



## realitycheck (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: realitycheckDate: 2019-11-23 16:10:37Reaction Score: 2




HollyHoly said:


> those lines are literaly all over New Mexico I have a ton of pics of them... ...rest are burned into the ground somehow like all those lines we're talking about.


No official explanation of what are those lines or who made them? 

Circles and shapes could be explained as something new - art project or army stuff... etc. by official sources and it would be hard to prove them wrong, but those lines are more interesting to me, going straight for km (or miles) without any regard of terrain... modern tech had to be used to create such perfectly straight lines and machines to make them (to me they look like they are slightly cut into surface) or to burn them into ground as you say - I don't see logical explanation why would someone spend resources and time to create this complicated net which has no clear use or purpose...


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-24 00:04:21Reaction Score: 3


Google Earth: _locations of three crosstikas_

Also lines a plenty. okay I tested the link it works. I pinned the locations of the three crosstikas  I have found so far ,let me know how you  like them LOL!! There is no mention of them that I can find let alone any acknowledgement whatsoever of the lines.  I mean I can find the 'Space Port and whatever that art installation thingy is and  all sorts of airfields and test ranges but these....nada.  There are also a variety of things  like starburst /ray patterns  and  it's pretty fascinating really,  I  dont know who made them or when they dont seem to be associated with nearby settlement  and it doesn't look like anyone 'maintains them.
made a better link heres crosstikas one two and three  Crosstikas and other things


----------



## Firefly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FireflyDate: 2020-06-09 18:27:14Reaction Score: 1


How bizarre! If you look closely a the left "arm" of that cross in your first image, there's an hourglass shape. I swear that rectangle at the top looks like it has the ISS inside of it. I can't see anything at the bottom arm, but it's all enclosed within a larger circle. It sure looks like a sigil, for what I don't think I want to know.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-06-09 19:52:14Reaction Score: 1




Firefly said:


> How bizarre! If you look closely a the left "arm" of that cross in your first image, there's an hourglass shape. I swear that rectangle at the top looks like it has the ISS inside of it. I can't see anything at the bottom arm, but it's all enclosed within a larger circle. It sure looks like a sigil, for what I don't think I want to know.


I dont know either because Ive done endless searches on this  /geometrical configuration since I found it  and come up with nothing .Its an anomaly no other culture past or present ever used as far as I can tell cant read the writing in the superscription either. Im really intrigued by these


----------



## Firefly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FireflyDate: 2020-06-09 20:12:28Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> I dont know either because Ive done endless searches on this  /geometrical configuration since I found it  and come up with nothing .Its an anomaly no other culture past or present ever used as far as I can tell cant read the writing in the superscription either. Im really intrigued by these


Actually the inside of the rectangle kind of reminds me of a TIE fighter. Really fascinating, I'm going to be looking into this further!


----------



## HollyHoly (Mar 13, 2022)

heres another one crosstika 2



​


----------



## Potato (Mar 16, 2022)

HollyHoly said:


> Firefly said:
> 
> 
> > How bizarre! If you look closely a the left "arm" of that cross in your first image, there's an hourglass shape. I swear that rectangle at the top looks like it has the ISS inside of it. I can't see anything at the bottom arm, but it's all enclosed within a larger circle. It sure looks like a sigil, for what I don't think I want to know.
> ...


I was just watching a Wise Up video about "Definitive flood & ash covered petrified domes" and saw similar images to this that he believes are domes buried under mudflood debris. I don't know how to get an image of what I'm seeing so please view video at 36:59.

Petrified Domes video


----------



## HollyHoly (Mar 20, 2022)

Potato said:


> I was just watching a Wise Up video about "Definitive flood & ash covered petrified domes" and saw similar images to this that he believes are domes buried under mudflood debris. I don't know how to get an image of what I'm seeing so please view video at 36:59.
> 
> Petrified Domes video


Ill have to check it out, I found three of these,  also New Mexico isnt called land of Enchantment for nothing ,the whole place is seriously weird


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Apr 12, 2022)

HollyHoly said:


> any thoughts??


Amazing find! The swastika is of course the ancient symbol of Aryans (more officially, Proto-Indo-Europeans). Coronado famously met Indians who had said men like him had come through before, many years prior.


----------

